# Quand Eclipse rame, tout le monde rame!



## Dimitri11 (22 Novembre 2007)

...et Eclipse rame tout le temps.

Voilà, mon problème:

Eclipse rame (on l'a comrpis): -clic droit pour créer une nouvelle classe, un nouveau projet java, ouvrir les préférences, ouvrir une classe, même juste lancer l'application.

parfois même, il suffit que je le laisse de côté un moment, quand j'y reviens, il lui faut pas moins de 30 secondes pour pouvoir enfin commencer à travailler.

Tous ces ramages s'expriment par le logo du disque au multiples couleurs et une longue attente.

Je suis sur MacBook 1.83Ghz.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour régler mon problème?
merci d'éviter les solutions du genre "Change d'application pour programmer", j'ai déjà essayé...eclipse est ma préférée 

Merci


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour régler mon problème?


Ta question aurait plus sa place dans le forum Développement.  


> merci d'éviter les solutions du genre "Change d'application pour programmer", j'ai déjà essayé...eclipse est ma préférée


Ja parierais que tu n'as pas essayé IntelliJ. :rateau:

C'est parti pour développement&#8230;


----------



## molgow (24 Novembre 2007)

Combien as-tu de RAM ?
As-tu beaucoup de plugin Eclipse installé ?

Tu peux aussi essayer de modifier le fichier config.ini (variable eclipse.vmargs) pour ajouter de la mémoire à la machine virtuelle.


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Novembre 2007)

Oui Eclipse étant en Java, ben fatalement ça rame, enfin ça explique en partie ton soucis.

Bon GrandGibus pourra sortir l'exemple d'une fibo(50) en Java ou C++, de voir le temps d'execution des deux, et donc de dire que le Java ça tourne super bien, vite, et sans manger de ram , mais c'est pas ce que j'appel un exemple concret !

Enfin soit, même avec 1.5 Go de ram sur un MBP Core Duo 2.0 Ghz, Eclipse à des bons coups de lag, pour l'apparation de l'auto complétion, fermeture de classe, ouverture, affichage d'Eclipse après quelques heures d'inactivité, bref, la limite serait plutôt logicelle que matériel, mais ça peut être plus ou moins aténué par ta ram.


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Novembre 2007)

Arghh !!! on casse du bois sur le dos de Java ??? 

Même si Moglow l'a déjà posée: combien de RAM ? (parce qu'il a raison Moglow, c'est important la RAM).

Un autre facteur de ralentissement peut provenir de Spotlight: blackliste tes dossiers de développement pour éviter qu'il n'aille faire de l'indexation dedans. 

Enfin, concernant eclipse, comme le suggère à juste titre Eul Mulot, c'est bien un problème logiciel lié à la qualité du portage de SWT qui n'est malheureusement pas au top sur notre plateforme. 

Donc, tu peux essayer un autre éditeur, en Swing, comme l'excellent NetBeans.


----------



## Dimitri11 (28 Novembre 2007)

"Mémoire 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM"

citation de "A propos de ce Mac"

En effet, Eclipse me casse de plus en plus les noix, donc je vais essayer un autre programme, mais si jamais je ne m'accoutume pas à un autre, merci pour les réponses apportées! continuez!!

EDIT: je précise, je suis programmeur java débutant, donc j'aurais besoin du programme le plus simple d'utilisation et qui prend pas trop de temps à prendre en main, parce que le temps...je l'ai pas...merci d'avance!


----------



## molgow (28 Novembre 2007)

Il est là ton problème ! Pour faire du développement, il faut raisonnablement un minimum de 1 Go de RAM.


----------



## Eul Mulot (28 Novembre 2007)

Je plussoie, j'avais aussi à la base 512 de ram de base sur mon MBP (et ouai y'a un an et quelque en plus ça coûtait bien bien cher 1 Go de ram), que j'ai passé à 1.5 Go, et j'ai clairement vu une amélioration, plus de roues de la mort à outrances, un eclipse plus rapide et fluide (erf !), et pleins d'applis qui tournent en fond sans soucis de ramouillage.


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bon,

j'ai essayé NetBeans, j'aime bien.
Je me suis acheté une nouvelle mémoire 1Go, et quand j'aurai trouvé les tournevis nécessaires à l'opération de remplacement, je choisirez lequel je préfère!

en tout cas, merci pour vos conseils!

et encore une question concernant Eclipse. J'ai appris récemment qu'il y a moyen d'avoir des raccourcis pour la rédaction (par exemple sysout + ctrl+ space, donne System.out.println()), est-il possible de changer la touche qui valide les raccourcis? par exemple au lieu de ctrl+space, mettre juste space, ou pomme+ qqch? si oui, ça se trouve ou?

merci d'avance!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Décembre 2007)

J'ai entendu dire que JAVA était bien plus performant sous léopard et qu'ECLIPSE était porté en version 6 "je sais pas quoi précisement" sur OS X ? quid des améliorations si certains en savent plus ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Décembre 2007)

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester très vite fait Eclipse sous Leopard, avant de repasser sous Tiger, et pas d'amélioration visible comme ça, toujours une vie à reprendre la main après une veille ou une inactivité assez longue.

Ensuite, pour la version d'Eclipse, on en est à la 3.3.1 ( Download Page), et il me semble que la dernière en date est la version "Europa", c'est à la mode !


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Décembre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que JAVA était bien plus performant sous léopard et qu'ECLIPSE était porté en version 6 "je sais pas quoi précisement" sur OS X ? quid des améliorations si certains en savent plus ?



Java est bien plus performant... sur Mac Intel tout court !

Mais comme il n'y a que des mac intel sous Leopard... on peut aussi dire que Java est plus performant sous Leopard .


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Décembre 2007)

et comme dit précédemment sur ce fil,

Eclipse (java tout court en fait) tourne bien mieux avec 1Go de RAM..

perso, depuis que j'ai changer une barrette pour passer à 1.25Go de RAM, Eclipse ne rame plus du tout, même après une veille ou inactivité, ni pour créer une classe, ni pour lancer le programme....


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Décembre 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Mais comme il n'y a que des mac intel sous Leopard...



Heu, Leopard est compatible Intel / G4 / G5 non ?!

Enfin en tout cas si Eclipse ne rame plus ainsi, c'est cool, parce que les lags sont vraiment chiants à la longue.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Décembre 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Heu, Leopard est compatible Intel / G4 / G5 non ?!
> 
> Enfin en tout cas si Eclipse ne rame plus ainsi, c'est cool, parce que les lags sont vraiment chiants à la longue.



Autant pour moi / Au temps pour moi... En tout cas, c'est sur Mac Intel que ça le vaut bien ...


----------

